# onlineshop?



## TaRto (14. Oktober 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Ein guter Freund von mir braucht einen Onlineshop. Jetzt könnte man sich einen kompletten Shop kaufen bzw. draufspielen lassen. Was aber wichtig bei der ganzen Sache ist, er möchte die Ware (z.B. Tshirts) nicht immer wieder an die "Besteller" schicken, sondern immer nur zu einer Adresse. 

Gibt es dafür evtl. ein Dienst der das Anbietet? Ein Kunde kauft die Ware, diese Wird direkt von einen anderen Anbieter verschickt...Bei Amazon geht das nicht oder?

Jedenfalls ist das ein ziemlich nerviges Problem. Hat damit jemand evtl. erfahrung bzw. einen Tipp?

Grüsse


----------

